# Visa



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey,
I was told ages ago that i would start work after Ramadan, and be flying over to Dubai on 2nd or 3rd of October. I have left my job for this. Now every week they are telling me the Visa isnt through. Then I found out it was rejected. Why would it be rejected?
They have appealed it and said it should go through. What are the chances does anyone know? This is so annoying I gave up my job and apartment over a month ago!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that. Have you been to Dubai before? Sometimes, your immigration record would come into play and that might be a basis for rejection. It could also just be that they failed to submit all the necessary paperwork with the application.

I think it would be best to have your company enquire about the reasons for rejection. If they are appealing, they must have been told why it was rejected, especially if they are sure that the visa would be issued on appeal. It sounds like they might have forgotten to include some paperwork but it is best to speak to them.

I hope that your visa comes through.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, I know this is no consolation to you but at least you can be sure you are not alone! I joined my company on September 12th and they flew me immediately (around the 14th) to UK for my training and to attend a tradeshow. The company started the paperwork for my employment visa as soon as I left, but it was not issued until Oct. 16th, that is a little over a month after they requested! Also take into consideration that mine was a free zone visa, and things in the free zones are supposed be a little more straighforward....

In my case, the reasons my company gave me for the delay was that nothing was happening during Ramadan, and later that my companies insurance with Jebel Ali had expired so they needed to sort that out first. Good thing is that of course I was already getting paid, and whilst in UK all my expenses were covered, they put me in a very comfortable apartment, gave me a company car, etc. so I really was in no hurry to return to Dubai, but I definitely can understand your frustration!

My only advice to you would be to keep pestering your company (your new boss, HR department, and PRO) and make them aware of your situation (you´ve given up apartment and probably you are still not receiving an income). Ask them if you can start working right away "from home" as you need to start receiving an income right away. It´s their responsability to look after you now as both parties commited a date for you to start, and you kept your end of the deal by being available when you promised! I know companies can be very laid back sometimes, but once you submit your paperwork to them getting your visa is their responsability and they should be more sensitive to the fact that one is left in the limbo whilst this happens. Luckly for me, my company was great on that regard, both by keeping me updated and by making sure the UK office was looking after me. 

And finally, I encourage you to try to enjoy your last days in your country as much as possible... do all the things you love, spend time with your friends and family, hang out on your favourite places, eat your favourite foods, etc... because you will miss all of those! (I really miss my "amigos" and my mexican food....)

Good luck,

Izzy


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't been to Dubai before, and haven't lived outside of Ireland before so I don't think it could have anything to do with my immigration record. Any holidays I've been on I've gotten all relevant documentation.They have said it is something about my age - I'm 21, I don't know what the problem is.This is all i've been thinking about everyday and been packed for ages. They seem to think that once a week is okay to contact me.I've been so excited about going but I'm getting to a stage where I'm thinking of telling them where to stick it!Thanks for the replys and I hope something positive happens soon.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes I can definitely understand your frustration. I think is time for you to be a little bit more assertive with them, and ask them to give you a solution soon. I would even give myself a deadline and if by that day you are still waiting, tell them to go and jump. Is such an insensitive thing to do to someone. Don´t let them think that because you are already too invested in the situation (left job and apartment and are all packed now) is too late to back off. 

on a different note, what is this company you will be working for, and what type of job you will be doing?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Understandable, 21 is very young but there are a lot of 21 year olds that have also successfully made the move here (We have an 18 year old working in our office so I do not think that age has a lot to do with it!). I still think that there is something that your company is not telling you - if age was the only issue here, I don't see how they could come to the conclusion that an appeal would change anything, as you're not likely to age by much overnight! I suggest that you get back to your company and just explain to them that you need to be kept fmore informed about the situation and insist that they keep you posted. If they do not contact you, then you need to contact them.

On the other hand, I do agree with dizzyizzy that it is unhealthy to remain in limbo for that long. I advise that you start looking for another job and at least have a back-up plan in place. Hopefully, your visa will come through but you also need to prepare yourself in the eventuality that it doesn't. The rules in Dubai are all over the place and whilst I have never heard of an application being refused, as has been highlighted by your case, it can happen. 

I really hope that things work in your favour.


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.
The job is with a Real Estate Company.
I got a call on Sunday to tell me that my Visa was rejected again for a second time due to my age! I don't understand it!
So then I had my cry etc and unpacked my stuff and was offered a job on Wednesday here in Dublin.
But yesterday morning I got a call from them saying that they really want me to work there etc and they appealed it again and it should go through by Wednesday or Thursday! 

I explained that I have to give an answer about the job in Dublin but they asked if I would hold off and see what happens with the Visa.

Is it worth it? Is Dubai as great as it sounds?

My head is wrecked!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Graco said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> The job is with a Real Estate Company.
> I got a call on Sunday to tell me that my Visa was rejected again for a second time due to my age! I don't understand it!
> So then I had my cry etc and unpacked my stuff and was offered a job on Wednesday here in Dublin.
> ...


Due to your age, I think that you would definitely love Dubai - there is so much to do and you quickly get sucked in by the lifestyle (not always a good thing!). You could still come for a holiday and enjoy Dubai.

Going back to your visa situation though, I seriously think that you should go with the job in Dublin. You are only gonna mess yourself up with the packing and unpacking business. I would have been disappointed as well as I remember how excited I was when I got offered my job. I was on a high for months, until I realised that my visa was late. Then all these stupid thoughts entered by head and it just messed me up - never thought it was possible to lose 2 dress sizes in 3weeks!! If the real issue is your age, then as harsh as this sounds (and believe me, I ain't trying to make you feel any worse), there is not that much hope cause I said in my previous post, you will not age by much overnight. Maybe, it will be better to concentrate on your career in Dublin and maybe try again in 2-3 years, when things should hopefully be easier. Real Estate is slowing down here at the mo and maybe this might be a blessing in disguise - there are so many people who have had job offers retracted and believe me, you do not want to make the move and find out when you get here that it's not gonna work out. The final choice is up to you but I would accept the job in Dublin.

Sorry if I sound harsh!


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I understand what you are saying Maz. 
I said it to them about my age not changing and they came back with that they have gotten several people involved now and hope to have it and are very positive about it.
I think what i'll do is wait till Wednesday and if I hear nothing, accept the job here in Dublin.
Yeah I had heard alright that the property is slowing down in Dubai, but its hardly moving here whatsoever in Dublin.
So if I hear on Wednesday that its gone through i'll go to Dubai, hopefully if not I'll tell them to leave me alone to get on with my life and out of limbo!
Cheers & keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Graco said:


> Yeah I understand what you are saying Maz.
> I said it to them about my age not changing and they came back with that they have gotten several people involved now and hope to have it and are very positive about it.
> I think what i'll do is wait till Wednesday and if I hear nothing, accept the job here in Dublin.
> Yeah I had heard alright that the property is slowing down in Dubai, but its hardly moving here whatsoever in Dublin.
> ...


I really hope that it works out for you. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Graco said:


> Yeah I understand what you are saying Maz.
> I said it to them about my age not changing and they came back with that they have gotten several people involved now and hope to have it and are very positive about it.
> I think what i'll do is wait till Wednesday and if I hear nothing, accept the job here in Dublin.
> Yeah I had heard alright that the property is slowing down in Dubai, but its hardly moving here whatsoever in Dublin.
> ...


If I was you, I would ask them if the labor approval has been received or not. You need to know who is rejecting your application- is it the labor department or DNRD? My guess is that the application is still awaiting labor approval. Ask them for the application number and track the application yourself on Ministy of labors website. After the labor approval is received they then need to go to DNRD to get the visa.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Graco, it sounds to me that the problem is with the labor dept. (not liking your young age), not the company that wants to hire you. It doesn't matter how much the company wants you to come and work for them if the labor dept. rejects the employment permit application. Maybe you should accept the job in Dublin but tell them it will be a week or 2 before you can start. That way you would have more time to see if the labor dept. will finally approve your employment visa.


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

Woooohoooooooooo i got my Visa, will be flying out next week!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations, have a safe journey to Dubai and let us know if we can help you in anything!

Good Luck

izzy


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Izzy, mad nervous now but ill be fine. woo cant wait now


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

also when you are settled if you want to you can join us in a night out, you'll meet some friendly people.

and finally in preparation to your flight, don't forget to review the list of banned substances, we don't want you to get in trouble because of a poppy seed or anything like that


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats actually what im scared most about, ending up in prison for something stupid! Are all the horror stories true, and what checks do they do on you at the airport, if any?


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

oh and thanks id love to meet some nice people when i get there


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well is VERY VERY random but it does definitely happen... I've never been checked nor have I seen anybody get checked either, BUT, I do know of a case (brother of the boyfriend of the mom of someone I know personally) who is currently in jail because he had a seed of cannabis in his jeans pocket. The poor chap had a little night out before flying here and unfortunately he forgot that at some point during the previous night he put a marijuana cigarret in his pocket. The airport has some very advanced technology that can detect even the smallest and most insignificant amounts of drugs. And this is enough to charge someone with drug possesion, a crime that is highly penalised here. 

So this is a case that I know about from third parties. And there is of course the horror stories that have appeared on the press during the last few months: the one of the guy and the three poppy seeds from the bread roll he ate at Heathrow, the story of the woman with the melatonin, the one of the guy with the insignificant amount of cannabis stick to the sole of his shoe, etc.

So better be safe than sorry! Just don't bring with you or in your checked luggage anything on the banned list and you will be alright. 

This includes controlled medications for which you have a doctors prescription. Also supplements as melatonin. If you are in doubt, better check the list first, or just leave it back home.


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

ok, well im not gonna bring any kind of medication with me then just in case!!
Thanks a mill and any other advice would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

bring your swimming trunks and sunblock


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

yay!
So excited now, thanks for the advice x


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

not a problem... enjoy your last days in Dublin... some Guinness.... hen parties at temple bar.... go for a nice walk to grafton street.... have a lazy afternoon at st stephens green (if is not wet to lie down on the grass, that is, hehe).... aaah... Dublin Dublin... love it!


----------

